# Okeechobee



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Snook69 said:


> Anyone know some decents spots on Okeechobee for a first timer on the lake? I have a small flats skiff and haven't gone fresh water fishing in years, I live in ft Myers and would like to start making trips there more.


Head over to Clewiston and off 27 there is a road to Roland Martin's Marina/Motel/Restaurant. go past that and there is a park of sorts where you can launch. You will be right at the entrance to the lake where you can fish either the rim canal or off the channel out to the lake.


----------



## Snook69 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Head over to Clewiston and off 27 there is a road to Roland Martin's Marina/Motel/Restaurant. go past that and there is a park of sorts where you can launch. You will be right at the entrance to the lake where you can fish either the rim canal or off the channel out to the lake.


Awesome thanks for the response!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Another place to fish is Haney Pond Canal in Lakeport. Also, twin palms and the Monkey Box.

I take it you haven't tried the Caloosahatchee? Try either putting in at the Franklin locks on the freshwater side and fishing up river or at the Alva boat ramp. What you are trying to accomplish is to fish what we call is the "Dead River," which is the areas behind the little islands made when they dredged the main river from a little windy river, back in the 1920's. Those shallow areas are full of bass habitat. If you are looking for bluegills only, the main river is full of them, but you have to know how to catch those, which is a different technique than lake fishing.

Ted Haas


----------

